# Bagot goats from England /pic



## Naef hajaya (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Mar 16, 2010)

wow! look at those horns!!!  are these yours???


----------



## dkluzier (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice looking goats!  My pygmy buck has the same shape horns but not anywhere close in size, Wowsa!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 16, 2010)

Cool looking goats! 

Are they considered dairy, meat or fiber goats?


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 16, 2010)

Those scimitar horns are very reminiscent of an Ibex.  Perhaps the Bagot goat isn't quite as distant a relative as the more common domestic goats most of us keep?


----------



## Naef hajaya (Mar 16, 2010)

No thats goats not for me , but i take this pic from internet .  This goat is not for milk or meat or fiber.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 16, 2010)

Naef hajaya said:
			
		

> This goat is not for milk or meat or fiber.


Some of my goats come with that disclaimer sewn into their collars.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 16, 2010)

The bucks are striking!


----------



## the simple life (Mar 16, 2010)

They sure are striking. They are very nice looking goats to have, I wonder what their temperment is and how good they are for milking.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 16, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Those scimitar horns are very reminiscent of an Ibex.  Perhaps the Bagot goat isn't quite as distant a relative as the more common domestic goats most of us keep?


Ibex, that's the first thing that came to my mind when I saw these


----------

